# Army of catfish



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Went out to Perdido Key tonight. Parking lot past all the condos west of The Reef. Water was muddy and all the sandfleas were small. First two fish were whiting and then the army of catfish came to ruin the evening. We were using live sandfleas and peeled shrimp.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Ggghhaaarrrrr. damn those things to hell! come float with me n dustin the wind!


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Next time I come back from PA I will have yak for sure. Maybe 19'-21' with four stroke.....ya never know.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont want to bring to much drama to this thread but i have always wondered why a bunch of people hate saltwater catfish. Oh sure when it comes to freshwater cats everybody loves em and trys to get them but when it comes to saltwater cats nobody likes em. I honestly think there more fun to get than whiting, they fight harder and grow bigger and there not that bad if their fried fresh.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually, I threw back the whiting as well. Go ahead and eat all the saltwater cat you want. I crack thier heads and tossthem back to the gods.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *P8NTMIKE (4/15/2009)*Actually, I threw back the whiting as well. Go ahead and eat all the saltwater cat you want. I crack thier heads and tossthem back to the gods.




lol i second this strategy.


----------

